# Bridgeport series one milling machine manual m105



## LEEQ (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this manual posted for reference anywhere? I'm thinking I need one, but would like to look at one if I can find it online.


----------



## Corm (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, try this link - http://www.bbssystem.com/viewtopic.php?t=62

Corm


----------



## Harvey (Feb 6, 2013)

Question:  Are all J-head BPs Series 1 machines?  I've got a '75 step pulley model.  Is it a "Series 1"?  It doesn't say that anywhere on the machine but the M105 Series 1 manual that I downloaded seems to match my machine.

Also (and probably more importantly) how many posts will it take for me to get out of the "Swarf" category? )

Harvey


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 6, 2013)

thank you. those are nice


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 6, 2013)

there are also good things in the downloads section. I couldn't get in there, but now I can.


----------

